# Lightweight Holden Skidplate



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

In case you haven't noticed, our skid plate makes a bank vault door look inadequate. Turns out Holden makes a bolt on lightweight version. Ordered one from Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden -- and it showed up a week later. $70 with shipping. Part number's 92078567. Weighs something like 12 pounds less than the ridiculous stock unit. FYI. It's an awesome mod.


----------



## RacerBob (Mar 15, 2007)

That's sweet, I think BMR also makes one, I'm going to find the lightest and go with it.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

RK sport also makes one. CNC machined aluminum. Weighs 5 pounds compared to 15 pounds OEM. Costs 135 bucks though, I'd like to know more about the 70 dollar Sean Beatty one.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

how sturdy are these lightweight aftermarket skid plates? i need one a little on the heavier side seeing how i like to do some offroading in my goat.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The BMR and RKSport ones are totally overpriced when compared to the GM Holden unit. The cost of the skidplate itself is only like $30 -- plus $40 for shipping. Regarding how tough it is -- all I can say is that unless you do something like hit a curb at speed -- it will be more than tough enough to handle anything else. The stock one is so ridiculous you wonder what GM was thinking bolting it on there in the first place.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

How does one go about purchasing this whimsical, mystical GM Holden unit? A link would be awesome. Totally off subject, go see the movie 300, it is AWESOME!!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

That heavy, stock skidplate actually saved my oil pan from SURE DESTRUCTION when I was ran off the road into a ditch a year ago. No way I'm replacing it! I'll consider removing it at the track, but that's it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

To purchase: [email protected] or call 011 61 2 8878 7869 # direct. He's 17 hours ahead of us, west coast time.

As for durability, it will handle anything short of blasting a curb at speed just fine.


----------

